# Emba High School



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Please can anyone tell me what Emba Gymnasium is like or do you have children that go. I am moving out in July and need a School for my daughter, we will be living in the Peyia area. My daughter is 12 years and I think a greek School is the best choice also I would very much like someone to advise me on what is the best root to take for her to meet new friends of her age so she will have friends out of school are there any youth clubs for her to go to in the peyia area

Many thanks Cherie


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can anyone tell me what Emba Gymnasium is like or do you have children that go. I am moving out in July and need a School for my daughter, we will be living in the Peyia area. My daughter is 12 years and I think a greek School is the best choice also I would very much like someone to advise me on what is the best root to take for her to meet new friends of her age so she will have friends out of school are there any youth clubs for her to go to in the peyia area
> 
> Many thanks Cherie


hi cherie, sorry i cant answer your questions but hope i can ask you a few, why have you chose a greek school, can your daughter speek greek or are you hoping she'll pick it up, if i move out in july, i have a 11 yr old daughter who im sure will be desperate to meet some new friends too, the main thing thats holding me back is education, i really dont know what to do about schools, from claire.x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, sorry i cant answer your questions but hope i can ask you a few, why have you chose a greek school, can your daughter speek greek or are you hoping she'll pick it up, if i move out in july, i have a 11 yr old daughter who im sure will be desperate to meet some new friends too, the main thing thats holding me back is education, i really dont know what to do about schools, from claire.x


Hi Clare

I have chosen a greek school because she will pick the language up quicker they also teach english to there greek children as a second language. She will mix better with greek children as well as english children as the greek schools have quite alot of english children in them you can even pay I think it is £100 for the year for your child to stay back after school to learn greek. I have some family out in Paphos and I visit many times and I have been told that the greek children are very happy going to school because they like it so much. The education standard is very high and exam passes are high. I have decided to move to Cyprus because this country is going to the dogs so to speak and I want a better way of life for my Children and I want to wake up with a smile on my face at least you have proper seasons winter in winter and summer in summer. What part of Wales are you from? I hope this answer helps you
From Cherie


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> I have chosen a greek school because she will pick the language up quicker they also teach english to there greek children as a second language. She will mix better with greek children as well as english children as the greek schools have quite alot of english children in them you can even pay I think it is £100 for the year for your child to stay back after school to learn greek. I have some family out in Paphos and I visit many times and I have been told that the greek children are very happy going to school because they like it so much. The education standard is very high and exam passes are high. I have decided to move to Cyprus because this country is going to the dogs so to speak and I want a better way of life for my Children and I want to wake up with a smile on my face at least you have proper seasons winter in winter and summer in summer. What part of Wales are you from? I hope this answer helps you
> From Cherie


hi cherie, thanks for your reply, its been a great help, i think its the first time ive heard something positive about the education in cyprus, i think you are right about this country, and the miserable weather here, if i did decide to move to cyprus how do i register the kids in school, is the school you are sending your daughter to a secondary school, what age does it start from over there, and is there a primary school close by? lots of questions again sorry. we live in merthyr tydfil, where are you from?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, thanks for your reply, its been a great help, i think its the first time ive heard something positive about the education in cyprus, i think you are right about this country, and the miserable weather here, if i did decide to move to cyprus how do i register the kids in school, is the school you are sending your daughter to a secondary school, what age does it start from over there, and is there a primary school close by? lots of questions again sorry. we live in merthyr tydfil, where are you from?


Hi Clare

I think the age is the same as ours for high school and you have to get the registration form from the minestery of education which is opposit the courts in Paphos town. There are a few primary schools one in Emba, Paphos, kissaniger and Peyia. The school I am sending Mia to is Emba Gymnasium which is a high school when she goes she will be in what we call year 8 in September. They have 13 weeks summer hoilidays and start at 7.30am till 1pm. I am from Liverpool but have been living in Prestatyn for 10years. I have just come home from Paphos after having 2 fantastic! weeks with my 17 year old son and Mia dad ws to busy, I spent alot of time looking for houses, please anymore questions I dont mind

From Cherie xx


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I'd just advise that quite a few of my friends sent their kids to the local schools and thought they were doing well to start with. The kids were getting bullied and weren't telling their parents out of embarrassment. They hated having to stay back for Greek lessons as that stopped any chance of playing with the Cypriot kids after school and added to their day and their homework. All three families have moved their children to the international school, where the work level is still heavy and I know it isn't exempt from bullying but not as bad and the local school. 

If you know British kids that are at Emba, ask them what it's really like. It may have changed over the last year or so. My friends all had kids there over the last few years but they had all moved by the end of last year.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi, I'd just advise that quite a few of my friends sent their kids to the local schools and thought they were doing well to start with. The kids were getting bullied and weren't telling their parents out of embarrassment. They hated having to stay back for Greek lessons as that stopped any chance of playing with the Cypriot kids after school and added to their day and their homework. All three families have moved their children to the international school, where the work level is still heavy and I know it isn't exempt from bullying but not as bad and the local school.
> 
> If you know British kids that are at Emba, ask them what it's really like. It may have changed over the last year or so. My friends all had kids there over the last few years but they had all moved by the end of last year
> 
> You get bullying whereever you go, I have just come back from Paphos and spoke to a few english people and they had good reports about the School. The Greek is optional after School.


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> I think the age is the same as ours for high school and you have to get the registration form from the minestery of education which is opposit the courts in Paphos town. There are a few primary schools one in Emba, Paphos, kissaniger and Peyia. The school I am sending Mia to is Emba Gymnasium which is a high school when she goes she will be in what we call year 8 in September. They have 13 weeks summer hoilidays and start at 7.30am till 1pm. I am from Liverpool but have been living in Prestatyn for 10years. I have just come home from Paphos after having 2 fantastic! weeks with my 17 year old son and Mia dad ws to busy, I spent alot of time looking for houses, please anymore questions I dont mind
> 
> From Cherie xx


hi again cherie, thanks for your reply, i think that my daughter shannon would stay in a primary school for a year as she is 11 and is going into yr 7 in sept. in uk they start secondary school in yr 7, but i think at yr 8 in cyprus, thats probably better for us as she would be in the same school as her sisters for 1 yr. If we moved over in july, would i still be able to register my kids to start school in sept, would the ministry of education be open then? must say. my husband and daughter are huge liverpool fans!....have you seen the school yet and can you exlain to me what paphos or peyia is like as ive only visited protaras? thanks again cherie, from claire...x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi again cherie, thanks for your reply, i think that my daughter shannon would stay in a primary school for a year as she is 11 and is going into yr 7 in sept. in uk they start secondary school in yr 7, but i think at yr 8 in cyprus, thats probably better for us as she would be in the same school as her sisters for 1 yr. If we moved over in july, would i still be able to register my kids to start school in sept, would the ministry of education be open then? must say. my husband and daughter are huge liverpool fans!....have you seen the school yet and can you exlain to me what paphos or peyia is like as ive only visited protaras? thanks again cherie, from claire...x


The high school in Emba is a very nice school with beautiful views. Peyia is a area of Paphos and the largest population of expats, down the road is Coral Bay which is a beautiful little town and on the beach. Paphos is the main tourist holiday place with everything for your holiday all within a drive between 5-15min away and only 20 min from airport. I don't no if you will be able to register your daughter in July I myself would be in the same boat if I can't I will do it when they open
from Cherie x


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> The high school in Emba is a very nice school with beautiful views. Peyia is a area of Paphos and the largest population of expats, down the road is Coral Bay which is a beautiful little town and on the beach. Paphos is the main tourist holiday place with everything for your holiday all within a drive between 5-15min away and only 20 min from airport. I don't no if you will be able to register your daughter in July I myself would be in the same boat if I can't I will do it when they open
> from Cherie x


hi cherie, it sounds lovely, but my husband andrew is a very 'cautious' man and is concerned about jobs, we've heard that they are hard to find (same as uk) and the pay is very low, is there such thing as minimum wage over there? when we have been to cyprus we found it very expensive, how do people balance this, low wages and expensive living? or isit just more expensive in the holiday resorts? i work in childcare and andrew is a folklift driver, so we struggle along in this country, we have got some savings to live on for a while, but dont want to spend all of our savings on day to day living, we need to be able to work and earn enough to live on, do you think we are being unrealistic thinking we can move to cyprus, its just that other people seem to be able to do it, or are these people wealthy? will you have to rely on work to survive, and did you say your husband is going to work over here for a while? sorry loads of questions again! from claire..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, it sounds lovely, but my husband andrew is a very 'cautious' man and is concerned about jobs, we've heard that they are hard to find (same as uk) and the pay is very low, is there such thing as minimum wage over there? when we have been to cyprus we found it very expensive, how do people balance this, low wages and expensive living? or isit just more expensive in the holiday resorts? i work in childcare and andrew is a folklift driver, so we struggle along in this country, we have got some savings to live on for a while, but dont want to spend all of our savings on day to day living, we need to be able to work and earn enough to live on, do you think we are being unrealistic thinking we can move to cyprus, its just that other people seem to be able to do it, or are these people wealthy? will you have to rely on work to survive, and did you say your husband is going to work over here for a while? sorry loads of questions again! from claire..


Hi Claire,
I would not recommend anyone with young children to cut their ties in the Uk until they are sure they can survive here finacially. 
I don't know whether you have a hoem in the Uk that you would intend to sell but to be very hoenst with you if that is the case I would say dont do it.
Come over for a few months, rent somewhere and see how things go. Treat it as an adventure but have a contingency plan to return to the UK if things don't work out.
Remember that at least in the Uk you will not be allowed to starve, especially with young children but you would not have the same benefit sytsem to fall back on here if things go wrong.

If you both manage to find jobs which pay enough to support you all then go ahead and buy if that is your intention.
Jobs are no easier to find here than in the UK and the wages are much lower.

The most important thing is meticulous planning, thorough research and an action plan to return to the UK if things do not work out here. If you didnt have children it would be a different thing entirely but you cannot put their futures at risk.

Best regards 
Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, it sounds lovely, but my husband andrew is a very 'cautious' man and is concerned about jobs, we've heard that they are hard to find (same as uk) and the pay is very low, is there such thing as minimum wage over there? when we have been to cyprus we found it very expensive, how do people balance this, low wages and expensive living? or isit just more expensive in the holiday resorts? i work in childcare and andrew is a folklift driver, so we struggle along in this country, we have got some savings to live on for a while, but dont want to spend all of our savings on day to day living, we need to be able to work and earn enough to live on, do you think we are being unrealistic thinking we can move to cyprus, its just that other people seem to be able to do it, or are these people wealthy? will you have to rely on work to survive, and did you say your husband is going to work over here for a while? sorry loads of questions again! from claire..


Hi Claire

I am going there on a shoe string as all our money is tied up in the UK untill my husband comes out. The employment situation is what ever you make it I am a strong believer in if you want to find work you will, I belive there is no minimum wage as such but the papers have lots of jobs in them especially for childcare. I am hoping to open a bar eventually as thats what we do here, but when I go I am working in property management with my 17 year old and I am damned sure I will make it work because it's what I want. The cost of living is no different than here it's knowing where to shop and not in the tourist part. When you eat out you eat where the Cypriots eat as you get charged the same and not for a holiday maker. My Brother and his family moved there 6 years ago and had £9000 he is a wealthy garage owner and very well known by the Cypriots and English. The name of the newspapers are The Cyprus Mail and The Cyprus Weekly you can get them up on the internet. I think with all whats going on in this country and now our MPs milking the system it makes me all the more wanting to leave

from Cherie xx


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> I am going there on a shoe string as all our money is tied up in the UK untill my husband comes out. The employment situation is what ever you make it I am a strong believer in if you want to find work you will, I belive there is no minimum wage as such but the papers have lots of jobs in them especially for childcare. I am hoping to open a bar eventually as thats what we do here, but when I go I am working in property management with my 17 year old and I am damned sure I will make it work because it's what I want. The cost of living is no different than here it's knowing where to shop and not in the tourist part. When you eat out you eat where the Cypriots eat as you get charged the same and not for a holiday maker. My Brother and his family moved there 6 years ago and had £9000 he is a wealthy garage owner and very well known by the Cypriots and English. The name of the newspapers are The Cyprus Mail and The Cyprus Weekly you can get them up on the internet. I think with all whats going on in this country and now our MPs milking the system it makes me all the more wanting to leave
> 
> ,from Cherie xx


hi cherie, yes you are so right, where theres a will,theres a way! it cant be much worse than this hell hole, plus its always raining here!..i'm ready to go in july, but i need to convince my husband we can do it, i'll have a look at those papers, thanks. where will you live, emba or peyia? we are living in limbo at the moment because we sold our house and we have to be out of the rented house by july, so its either come to cyprus then or buy another house here, my job finishes in july, and andrews job doesnt look too good either, so it cant get much worse, im just struggling to convince him. bloody men hey! Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if i manage to get around him.from claire.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, yes you are so right, where theres a will,theres a way! it cant be much worse than this hell hole, plus its always raining here!..i'm ready to go in july, but i need to convince my husband we can do it, i'll have a look at those papers, thanks. where will you live, emba or peyia? we are living in limbo at the moment because we sold our house and we have to be out of the rented house by july, so its either come to cyprus then or buy another house here, my job finishes in july, and andrews job doesnt look too good either, so it cant get much worse, im just struggling to convince him. bloody men hey! Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if i manage to get around him.from claire.


Claire as you have sold your house maybe the way forward would be to come over a year, rent in that time and try not to touch the money from your house if possible.
If at the end of a year you are not earning enough to pay your way at least you still have your house money and can go back and buy again, but you will have tried.
The only thing that worries me is t hat from what I can gather from your posts you have 3 children so it wont be easy to earn enough to make ends meet. One child would have been easier but 3 will make it hard. On the other hand you may find that both you and your husband manage to get good jobs and things work out for you. I sincerely hope so. 
Treat it as an adventure. Life here is certainly much better than life in the UK if you can earn enough money.

Good luck with whatever you decide and if I can advise you about anything dont hesitate to ask. 

Regards Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, yes you are so right, where theres a will,theres a way! it cant be much worse than this hell hole, plus its always raining here!..i'm ready to go in july, but i need to convince my husband we can do it, i'll have a look at those papers, thanks. where will you live, emba or peyia? we are living in limbo at the moment because we sold our house and we have to be out of the rented house by july, so its either come to cyprus then or buy another house here, my job finishes in july, and andrews job doesnt look too good either, so it cant get much worse, im just struggling to convince him. bloody men hey! Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if i manage to get around him.from claire.


I no bloody men, my husband is 80% at the moment thats why I am going because I no he will eventually follow after he has sorted everything out to do with the business. Our house is up for sale or rent so he has got to sort that out that is why I am going for fully furnished untill I can ship my things over. I hope to live in the Coral Bay/ Peyia area as they are not far from Emba

Good Luck Cherie xx


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Claire as you have sold your house maybe the way forward would be to come over a year, rent in that time and try not to touch the money from your house if possible.
> If at the end of a year you are not earning enough to pay your way at least you still have your house money and can go back and buy again, but you will have tried.
> The only thing that worries me is t hat from what I can gather from your posts you have 3 children so it wont be easy to earn enough to make ends meet. One child would have been easier but 3 will make it hard. On the other hand you may find that both you and your husband manage to get good jobs and things work out for you. I sincerely hope so.
> Treat it as an adventure. Life here is certainly much better than life in the UK if you can earn enough money.
> ...


hi veronica, thanks for your advice, you are right, i know its not going to be easy and maybe it wont work out, but like you said at least we will have tried, we can always come back! i dont think that we can give our children a good life here in the uk, the weathers awfull, and i hate seeing them stuck in watching tv or on the computer, if we can only make ends meet over there at least our children will be able to go out playing etc. but on the other hand i wouldnt want to jepardise their education or our future, like you said we could plan a year as an adventure and see how it goes, even if we did have to return we would give our children a great life experience. because i work in childcare i am thinking of either opening a small pre-school or doing private childcare over in cyprus, this way i can be around for the children and work, this would mean that andrew can work any hours without us worrying about childcare for our children. what do you think, is there demand for childcare over there? from claire..


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> I no bloody men, my husband is 80% at the moment thats why I am going because I no he will eventually follow after he has sorted everything out to do with the business. Our house is up for sale or rent so he has got to sort that out that is why I am going for fully furnished untill I can ship my things over. I hope to live in the Coral Bay/ Peyia area as they are not far from Emba
> 
> Good Luck Cherie xx


hi cherie, i have actually thought of going without him, and hope he'd eventually follow. ha. i think if our children were older i'd go out with them, and andrew could stay and work for a while until we could find jobs etc. but they wouldnt understand at this age. i honestly dont know what to do, andrew doesnt seem to be budging, and i cant even bare to buy another house here, i absolutely hate it, and i dont think im going to settle until i have at least tried to survive in cyprus, theres got to be more to life than this. i must say you sound as if you are very determind, and i hope it works out for you all, from claire..


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, i have actually thought of going without him, and hope he'd eventually follow. ha. i think if our children were older i'd go out with them, and andrew could stay and work for a while until we could find jobs etc. but they wouldnt understand at this age. i honestly dont know what to do, andrew doesnt seem to be budging, and i cant even bare to buy another house here, i absolutely hate it, and i dont think im going to settle until i have at least tried to survive in cyprus, theres got to be more to life than this. i must say you sound as if you are very determind, and i hope it works out for you all, from claire..


Hi Claire
Thank you I hope it works out for you to, my youngest is Mia who is 12, if you want to keep intouch via email my address is [email protected] and I can tell you how we get on

From Cherie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi veronica, thanks for your advice, you are right, i know its not going to be easy and maybe it wont work out, but like you said at least we will have tried, we can always come back! i dont think that we can give our children a good life here in the uk, the weathers awfull, and i hate seeing them stuck in watching tv or on the computer, if we can only make ends meet over there at least our children will be able to go out playing etc. but on the other hand i wouldnt want to jepardise their education or our future, like you said we could plan a year as an adventure and see how it goes, even if we did have to return we would give our children a great life experience. because i work in childcare i am thinking of either opening a small pre-school or doing private childcare over in cyprus, this way i can be around for the children and work, this would mean that andrew can work any hours without us worrying about childcare for our children. what do you think, is there demand for childcare over there? from claire..



It sounds like a good plan, and as you say if it dosnt work out your childrne will have had a great experience. I grew up as an army brat so lived in many countries and I think its an experience that gives you a much broader view of life.
The improtant thing is not to burn all your bridges, always keep enough behind you to return to the UK if you need to.
When children are not involved I tend to say dont keep property in the Uk because it makes it too easy to give up at the first hurdle and go back insteado f sticking it out and giving it chance, but with children you need to think differently.

regards veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Claire
> Thank you I hope it works out for you to, my youngest is Mia who is 12, if you want to keep intouch via email my address is [email protected] and I can tell you how we get on
> 
> From Cherie x


thanks cherie, i will email you, i'd love to know how you get on, good luck!from claire.


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> It sounds like a good plan, and as you say if it dosnt work out your childrne will have had a great experience. I grew up as an army brat so lived in many countries and I think its an experience that gives you a much broader view of life.
> The improtant thing is not to burn all your bridges, always keep enough behind you to return to the UK if you need to.
> When children are not involved I tend to say dont keep property in the Uk because it makes it too easy to give up at the first hurdle and go back insteado f sticking it out and giving it chance, but with children you need to think differently.
> 
> regards veronica


hi veronica, thanks for your advice, do you think that my children can have the same standard of education in a state school in cyprus, as they can here in the uk, and how long do you think it would take them to pick up the language?they're 11, 7 and 6.


----------



## Chloe13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Cherie and Claire

I have been reading your comments to each other and I cannot just sit back and let you make maybe the biggest mistakes of your life. I have been here for 2 1/2 years. We came when my kids were nearly 7 and 10. We put them into private schooling so they could continue with their UK education. We have put money aside for this so we do not have the pressure of finding funds each year. However the fees are really going up now. Last year we paid nearly 12,000 euros and each year it goes up. It is all very well thinking you can put your kids into Greek schools but many families struggle with this as unless you are able to help your kids with homework etc they really are left on there own. What would happen if your kids do not settle would you have the financial backing to give them a private education?. Also don't be fooled into thinking that just because it is private it is great!!. Many, many families are leaving at the end of this school year as they just cannot afford to live her. You really need to do a lot more research. I cannot believe that one family is asking another what Pegia is like. Are you really prepared to uproot your family without ever being there!!. Would you more from one part of the UK to another with just hearsay. This may seem hard but please, please make a few trips here before you just jump into it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chloe13 said:


> Hi Cherie and Claire
> 
> I have been reading your comments to each other and I cannot just sit back and let you make maybe the biggest mistakes of your life. I have been here for 2 1/2 years. We came when my kids were nearly 7 and 10. We put them into private schooling so they could continue with their UK education. We have put money aside for this so we do not have the pressure of finding funds each year. However the fees are really going up now. Last year we paid nearly 12,000 euros and each year it goes up. It is all very well thinking you can put your kids into Greek schools but many families struggle with this as unless you are able to help your kids with homework etc they really are left on there own. What would happen if your kids do not settle would you have the financial backing to give them a private education?. Also don't be fooled into thinking that just because it is private it is great!!. Many, many families are leaving at the end of this school year as they just cannot afford to live her. You really need to do a lot more research. I cannot believe that one family is asking another what Pegia is like. Are you really prepared to uproot your family without ever being there!!. Would you more from one part of the UK to another with just hearsay. This may seem hard but please, please make a few trips here before you just jump into it.



At long last the voice of reason.
I have been trying to get this message across for such a long time but as 
I dont have children here with me I could only say what I have observed and could not speak from personal experience.
I tell people time and again to make sure they do their homework and plan meticulously if they have children.
Older teenage children who are able to contribute to the finances by getting jobs are one thing but school age children are a huge drain on the finances in this country.
For people who have really good, well paid jobs or their own successful business it can be done but otherwise it is very very difficult to manage on the wages here if you have young children. 
Most Cypriot men have 2 or even 3 jobs in order to make ends meet. We have a friend who works in a government department and earns what is considered a good wage here but still has to work as a waiter in the evenings in order to be able to pay his bills. THIS IS THE NORM.
I have tried to be subtle and stop people making huge mistakes without being too harsh but it seems that it really needs straight talking.

Claire I know its your dream but why not wait until the children have left school.?
With 3 children it will be very hard for you here.
We were in our fifites when we came over and for us life is great but we have only ourselves to think about.
I have been here for almost 5 years and love it and would not want to go back to the UK but my children are grown up with children of their own and I would never have come over while they were school age.

I don't want to burst anyones bubble but I dont want to see more families getting into the difficulties which so many are in now.

You know, they wont pull up the drawbridge in a few years time and stop you coming here. Keep the dream in your mind but put it on hold.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Chloe13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Veronica

Many thanks for supporting me in telling the truth. We have a sucessfull business here but for how long!!. We have really noticed that there is so much unrest at the moment amongst families deciding what to do for the best. I cannot believe that anyone would move to a new country, not ever visited the area they are planning to move to, no job prospects, no language and are just waiting for others to say Yes it is great, come over everything will just turn out fine. What is it with Brits thinking that for kids how quick they pick up the language is far greater than how will their education be effected. Great if they learn quickly but what good will a poor child be being fluent in Greek but having to go back to the UK after 1 year and not having progressed at all in their core subjects. We are disappointed with the level of education as it is and thats with paying for it so goodness knows what we would think if our poor kids had been 'left' in the Greek system without any support from us at home.


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Chloe13 said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Many thanks for supporting me in telling the truth. We have a sucessfull business here but for how long!!. We have really noticed that there is so much unrest at the moment amongst families deciding what to do for the best. I cannot believe that anyone would move to a new country, not ever visited the area they are planning to move to, no job prospects, no language and are just waiting for others to say Yes it is great, come over everything will just turn out fine. What is it with Brits thinking that for kids how quick they pick up the language is far greater than how will their education be effected. Great if they learn quickly but what good will a poor child be being fluent in Greek but having to go back to the UK after 1 year and not having progressed at all in their core subjects. We are disappointed with the level of education as it is and thats with paying for it so goodness knows what we would think if our poor kids had been 'left' in the Greek system without any support from us at home.


hi chloe and veronica, oh god! the truth hurts hey! thanks both. I know your right and the grass isnt always greener on the other side, i'm really shocked at the cost of private education,time for a reality check.... maybe i'll just book a holiday to cyprus instead.ha...i've decided to stay put for now anyway, at least for the next few years, i'll just have to save for as many holidays as possible, and try to enjoy the rain, better dig my wellies out then! from claire.x


----------

